# Home To Many Early Glass Houses



## zanes_antiques (Jul 1, 2007)

Wellsburg, W.Va. From the Ohio Side. See how this comes out. Panoramic View.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 2, 2007)

beautiful picture (RESPECT)


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 2, 2007)

Zane, that is a beautiful picture. I drove through Wellsburg, W. VA, but it was when it was snowing like crazy and I couldn't see much of anything.
 That is what it looks like without a bunch of snow, really beautiful.
 Is the fishing any good there?
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 2, 2007)

I hope everyone understands that this photo was taken while untaking a bottle-related task. I was prospecting for potential dump sites and just had to try out the panorama feature on my parents camera.
    The view is looking East from Ohio to West Virginia across the Ohio River, which is loaded with Small Mouth and Large Mouth Bass, Walleye, Sauger, Catfish, Carp, Muskie, Pike, Alligator Gar, and an occassional Pirahna or two. Not advisable to eat much of what you catch though. It takes millenia to negate all the toxins laying on the bottom of this river. Although it is much cleaner now then when my dad grew up.
    By the way my cousin Wayne is the Mayor of Wellsburg and I have dibs on City Lots!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2007)

NICE shot of the River Zane, I am in to fishing too sounds like a good river!,you can admit you just love to take pictures, I wont tell any one bhahaha!!! I take my camera with me every day, digging or not, talking about Mayors I got permission to dig the mayors house in the town we are digging 1760s oldest house in that town, I think I probed a pit just have to go test it, you digging? Rick


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 3, 2007)

I got out to do some prospecting this past weekend but no actual digging. This weekend I'm off to Cedar Point Amusement Park. Hopefully I can dig the next weekend.


----------

